# Your perfect boat?



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

I saw a thread a while ago where Jeff_H was asked about his perfect boat. While I found it informative, I feel keeping those conversations to people who actually know what they're talking about is really opposed to what the Internet is all about, so with that in mind, I think we should all pitch in with our perfect boats. Bonus points for idiosyncrasies that make no sense whatsoever. 

I'll get the ball rolling: 
(note once again: I don't know anything, and if you do anything based on anything I say you're dumber than me.  ) 

My perfect boat comes in at about 30 feet LOA. She's a very small live-aboard for 1, daysailer for 4 type of boat for coastal work and occasional offshore passages. (of 2 or 3 people max) 

Below decks her layout is similar to a catalina 270, if a bit narrower, with a hot water shower midship, 2 burner stove, small oven, and ice box under the counter. (not sure how the icebox being near the stove is going to work out, may need to work on that.) 

Motor will be an outboard only, because engines intimidate the hell out of me. How will I get that hot water shower working you ask? Good question. Perhaps using a water heater that runs off of whatever the stove runs off of (propane?) 

The cockpit will be small, and somewhat protected. Steering will be tiller, and it'll be laid out so if anything goes wonky I can follow the steering all the way to the rudder (does this mean it's hung off the back? Is that going to work well at all? ) 

The main will be full batten, as much roach as I can get without running backstays, (I know, not much) with ample reefing ability ( at least 3 reef points, jiffy reefing, led aft with the rest of the lines) mainly because I can't work up the nerve to get, maintain and sail a gaff rigged boat. No fancy roller reefing on the main. If anything, a set of lazy jacks for taking her down, but that's about it. The foresail will be roller-reefing, and the asymmetrical spinnaker will be kept in a sock, for easy deployment and recovery. 

The bowsprit will be wood with a brass cap. Even if its only a 2 foot stub, even if it will just be a place to ride as the boat is plowing through the water, it's really a must have, just like the perfect home really needs a wood burning fireplace or stove. My first love (The 92' topsail ketch Argus) and my last (my 19' sloop Josie, which had a wonderful little 2' bowsprit) both had one, and damn it, my next boat will have one too. 

While I'm at it, I know I cant pull off a crows nest, but perhaps a ratline or two on the shrouds to allow for some better visibility, and just the sense of climbing up the lines (makes a great place to dive from too.  ) 

the hull will be cored with something other than wood, one of those neat high tech materials that isn't AS susceptible to rot, and the mast will be sealed, with the lines run up the outside, just another little bit to help it self-right were I to do something stupid like put her in the drink. 

I'm not entirely sure what the underbody would look like, hopefully something somewhat modern, with decent tracking, but still something which might be able to take a gentle grounding, without killing me. If it's something that shed kelp as well, that would be awesome. I need to do some more armchair research here before coming up with my ultimate correct only-ever right answer for this. 

Beyond that, toss some solar cells on the back, and possibly even davets for a small wooden dinghy (oar powered) 

I think that about sums up my ideal boat. I think it has just the right amount of mutually exclusive features and impracticality, combined with constrasting goals and aesthetics. 

What's yours? 

Thanks. 

-- James 

(Who is obviously spending too much time waiting for code to compile and not enough sailing.  )


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

One paid for entirely by a huge lottery win


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

I would love to have a cold molded version of Stormy Weather including the original rig and hull form. The different construction technique would provide a lot more room down below. The weight savings would allow for the addition of an engine, battery banks, larger tankage, and some other heavier systems.

Too bad I won't ever own this boat since it would cost a lot of money. It seems that a few other people have had very similar dreams to me since Brooklyn Boatyard has worked on 2 "replicas".


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

40-44 ft
Center Cockpit
Ketch rigged with main mast less than 54 ft (I have a bridge to deal with)
No teak
Sugarscoop stern but engineered setup for self steering without too much tubing everywhere
Small diesel...Yanmar
Engine room with room for a workshop/bench area
Hard dodger 
huge solar array
stern arch with wind generator on port side and radar on the starboard side on raised platforms with davits
mast steps

New...for less than $200k


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thes best boat is the boat you own.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

HULL: 
Basically a Cheoy Lee Newell Cadet, AKA offshore 27. 27' LOD 7'10" beam, low freeboard, gobs of teak woodwork, but a GFRP hull. Insulated. Long, glassed over lead keel. Preferably outboard rudder, or keel hung. Small self draining cockpit. 

RIG:
Sloop with solent stay, twin backstays, all synthetic. Bowsprit with anchor rollers and storage. ST winches. Tanbark sails. Folding mast steps, extremely comfortable bosuns chair for use as a crows nest. Lots of bronze, polished. External halyards with sealed, deck stepped mast. Extremely solid gusseted mast step. Tiller steered. Self designed wind vane made of unobtainium. 

ANCHORING:
Everyday anchor: Lewmar claw, 25' chain and nylon rode. 
Storm Anchor: Luke with 50' high tensile strength chain and Nylon
Kedge anchor/ lunch hook: Fortress on Spectra line. 

INTERIOR: 
Sleeps 2, and in a pinch will sleep 4, one on floor and one in hammock, packed in like sardines. No stinking v-berth! No "sleeps 6" ********, no space wasted on unused sleeping areas. Storage in the bow. Bulkhead door to bow section. Cedar sauna and shower amidships, diesel fired. 2 manual bilge pumps and one electric pump. More storage space. All lockers with watertight hatch openings on sides and tops. All lockers sealed watertight and compartmentalized. Preferably all wood. Gobs of teak, lemon oil and wax, no fancy varnish. Standing headroom in galley, two burner stove with oven, diesel fired, same as sauna heater (only one diesel fired device to deal with). Foot pump sink. Deep, with some stones sitting in the bottom. Lots of hooks to hang things on around the cabin. Lots of handholds. 

Electronics: 12v house bank with DC outputs at various voltages for a handheld GPS, and whatever other things I want to charge, 18volt power tools, etc. VHF and EPIRB. No fancy doodads like chartplotters or knotmeters. Paper charts.

No head. 
No inboard. 


The ultimate dreamers solution: 

9.9HP multi fuel Evinrude. (this doesn't exist, but they make multi-fuel outboards) 
Runs on diesel, kerosene, JP, av-gas, gas. BURN IS BURN! 
With 12v charging, hanging off the stern. 

Also some solar panels, a backup outboard. Lots of tankage. 

and Kerosene lamps with thermocouple voltage generators to LEDS


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Aupiipii said:


> Thes best boat is the boat you own.


That is not quite right. The best boat is one exactly like the one you own, but paid off.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

If it isn't paid off, you don't own it.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Something unpretentious and crewed by the Swedish Bikini Team.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

*Paloma*


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd combine my love of sailing and flying.. something like this, but with a keel instead of a planing hull, and a bermuda rig.. Forward cockpit, with flybridge center cockpit for when I want to be in the elements..

Come to think of it, other than obvious windage issues, I wonder how something like that would sail


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty much what we've got.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Same floor plan I have, but about 5' longer, and a shower in the head area. Boas that fit the bill include an X34/37, jeanneau sunfast 35/37, J109 potentially the new 97 or 111, C&C 110/115, King 35, Archambault 35, Aerodyne 35..................no full keel old shoes!

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have to be a Farr 40 for me. And a 49er on shore for racing. Perfect.


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

cormeum said:


> Pretty much what we've got.


I don't blame you for saying that. Is there any more info on your boat posted anywhere like pics or specs or anything? From what I can see in the little picture when you post, it looks really nice.

My extended family has a 48' S&S that is essentially a stretched NY32 which I absolutely love.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Mine is one that

has a decent turn of speed
has accommodaton that is comfortable and spacious
is geared to take care of normal daily life (minimal sacrifice)
is easy enough to sail on my own and
is strong enough to protect people on board when the chips are really down.
I have that boat now (Morgan 44 CC Sloop) and the only reason I would change it is if I got financially lucky enough to buy one very similar but new.


----------



## MIKEDIDLEIKE (Oct 30, 2009)

*Yacht*

A Yacht that my wife loves!


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

klem said:


> I don't blame you for saying that. Is there any more info on your boat posted anywhere like pics or specs or anything? From what I can see in the little picture when you post, it looks really nice.
> 
> My extended family has a 48' S&S that is essentially a stretched NY32 which I absolutely love.


Ours is somewhat similar: LOA 48, LWL 34 Beam 12 Draft 8. Weighs in in the mid 30's loaded.

Here's some pics: Feel free to PM me if you'd like more specifics. 

Cruisers & Sailing Forums - S&S's Album: Boatpics


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll take a Fisher 37.


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

*FiveFootItis*

my boats are actually perfect for us right now: a Cal 2-46 and a SJ30 ...

I am surprised that no one said : 'a similar boat to what I have but about 5 feet longer and few more options'...that is what I see most of my friend doing lately.

I went from a 14 foot dingy to a 24 foot c&c to the 30 foot SJ (two case of fiveitis)


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

One that loves me back


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

GreatWhite said:


> I am surprised that no one said : 'a similar boat to what I have but about 5 feet longer and few more options'...that is what I see most of my friend doing lately.


I guess you did not read my first line in above what I want?!?!?!?!?!?!

Marty


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd love a wooden classic, in good condition, divided rig, well balanced for self steering, plenty of room below, a shower for the lady, a good diesel, simple reliable systems......... Oh, wait, I have that boat! I'm very happy.
Ok, she could use more sail area.


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry missed that...you're on the money with that one Marty!

and like I said you are not alone!

It seems that there are two kinds of boat owners... the hardcore cruiser who has found a boat, invested heavily in it and gone through a great deal with their boat...I have many many of these people who have had their boat for 10,15,20 and even 25 years! and will keep that boat until they get too old to cruise on it.

The other is the majority (IMHO)...those who are recreational/hobby boaters who after a period of a few years upgrade about 5 feet (fiveFootitis)...which I can understand because it give new experiences and a bigger better toy.

I know this is not always the case...but as a generalization


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I would choose the Nordhavn 86 so that I could sell it and with the 7 Million Bucks buy a nice Pacific Seacraft and never work again.

Mike


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Noticed a distinct lack of boats here of the multi-hull persuasion. Did I miss something?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

modul8 said:


> Noticed a distinct lack of boats here of the multi-hull persuasion. Did I miss something?


Maybe something like this?:laugher ......*i2f*


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

tager said:


> HULL:
> Basically a Cheoy Lee Newell Cadet, AKA offshore 27. 27' LOD 7'10" beam, low freeboard, gobs of teak woodwork, but a GFRP hull. Insulated. Long, glassed over lead keel. Preferably outboard rudder, or keel hung. Small self draining cockpit.
> 
> RIG:
> ...


I've been told that diesel and kerosene are the same thing.

Unobtainium? You go to Pandora?


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

This boat does not exist but here goes:

Ability to haul 17' outboard and small ATV...I want to explore islands.

Hard to sink. Getting sunk stinks.

Tireless...does not get weak and dangerous.

Ability to steer inside, out of the elements.

Comfortable for a guy who is 6'5". Nice bed.

Holds its value for a couple years.

Cost less than 100 thousand.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is an easy answer for me. I have even made the preliminary sketches :

13,99 m lenght (here you pay in the marinas a lot more for a boat over 14m);

Aluminium, for resistance against impact on submerged objects;

With variable draft, with a bomb ballast. Deep draft (2,50m) for very good upwind sailing, and short draft (1,40) to go almost everywhere.

Big initial stability and an AVS of around 130º, for a fast and seaworthy boat (big sail area).

A easy 8k boat with very fast and safe downwind sailing.

Versatile interior space with a small deck salon/pilot house space and a bigger interior salon, also with a sea view and confortable arm chairs.

A good galley with lots of space.

A dedicated space for the dinghy and the life raft, and lot's of other personalized features, like the geenacker extensible boom.







[/URL][/IMG]









But unfortunately it is needed more than to know what kind of boat is the dream of each sailor . It is necessary to have the means to afford it and after asking for prices I found out that one is out of my reach.

So my next boat and I would say my last boat will not be the perfect one, but some kind of compromise.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

I've honestly never really thought about "perfect" as in I hit the lottery and could have/afford anything I wanted.

if I did, I'd probably get Bob Perry to design me something, but it is possible that my perfect boat is out there, just in the over $500K range and I've never really looked.

Something that sails well, good stability but with center board for shallow places (East coast/Bahamas) Probably a ketch. I like the options a ketch offers, I know it's not as fast to windward but I'm not racing.

I'm 6'4" headroom is needed, big berth is demanded. (Crewed a delivery and slept on the deck for a week because the berth was just too damned short and narrow, this coming from a guy who rode subs for 4 yrs) 

The Admiral wants a separate shower, with some kind of door, not a curtain.

Under 50ft so it can be easily handled by two, in all likely hood a center cockpit so that I can get the berth I want.

There are a couple of boats out there that are close. I've seen Oyster 435's that had most of it, Norseman 44 is pretty close (and a Perry), and the Dawn 48 isn't bad either. The Morgan N/M 454 is pretty good too, but the cockpit looks just too tiny for comfortable cruising.

Now take all of that and make it as beautiful as a Hinckley Bermuda 40.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

My ideal boat would be aluminum, about 45' to 50' plus with a transom stern and no overhangs. Very fine entry with probably 12 to 13 degrees half angle entry. The forefoot would be U shaped rather than V shaped so as not to dig in downwind. Fairly high freeboard with a very low house. Not too wide so the waterline is symetrical when heeled. Solid dodger. Draft about 6 1/2' max. Medium length fin keel. Rudder a balanced spade with a stock of solid aluminum and strong enough to bounce off the bottom without damage. Small swim grid aft with liferaft stored in a locker in the transom. Heavier plating along the waterline and for the bow for trips to the ice if I wished. No paint above the waterline except for non skid on the decks. All hardware and hatches welded to the decks or blind tapped into doublers. Wave breaks welded around the front and sides of the deck hatches which would be numerous. Suitable insulation sprayed inside the hull for noise and temperature control.

Layout, starting at the bow with storage for anchoring gear, sails, docklines and fenders etc to a watertight bulkhead about 10 feet aft of the stem, accessible from on deck only through a hatch. Anchor roller exrended forward of the stem an appropriate amount and 55 kg Rocna and all chain rode. Aft of this bulkhead a double stateroom, probably with a head and separate shower right forward, hanging lockers and seat opposite. Bulkhead aft of this stateroom. Main saloon, with a large U shaped settee with table to port, straight settee to starboard. 
Galley aft on the port side with Propane stove aft and not gimbaled, fridge and freezer on the centre under the pilothouse. Chart table opposite to starboard with swivel seat fixed to the sole. Aft of the chart table a stateroom with upper and lower berths, the upper folding down out of the way when not required. The machinery space aft under the cockpit with a workshop to port and separated from the accomodation by a watertight bulkhead. 

Two different rigs I might choose. one, a sloop with multiple furlers for jibs, extendable bowsprit for asymetrical. Spreaders swept 20 degreea aft, no backstay, and a maxi roach fully battened main.

The other I might choose would be a unstayed ketch (schooner if the masts are the same height) rig with carbon fiber rotating spars. I find this concept interesting and Eric Sponberg makes a good case for it. Project Amazon was easy to handle and very fast.

Mechanically, diesel with a V-drive due to aft engine room. About 1000AH of AGM batteries over the keel. Electrodyne alternator for fast charging with 3 stage regulator. Electrodyne now have alternators with diodes remotely mounted for better cooling and 200 to 250 amp would be about right. Solar panels for every day charging, mounted aft. WH autopilot which is built like a tank and no self steering vane.

Design by either Angelo Lavranos or Robert Perry. If I chose the unstayed rig its design and engineering by Eric Sponberg.

All I need is a lottery win. 

ps - If you can't figure it out I am a Steve Dashew fan and the above is really an aluminum Sundeer. If you're going to dream you might as well make it a good one.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

well i would love a 35 foot version of my hunter 27 with a newer hull shape and sail plan for speed.

or a 35 CC with a good hull shape and sail plan, with a nice aft cabin

or a gemini cat built with all lines run to the cockpit, but built a little more solid ( i know weight issues )

or one of the trimarans we talked about a few weeks ago, in the mid 30's range, with all lines lead to the cockpit

another words i want a faster boat, with nice space, that can be single handed. i do like cats but i like heeling, thats where a tri comes in. but most tris are smaller inside than i want.

oh and its paid off. heck at this point i would be real happy with a beni in the 35 foot range, but that could handle a Bahama trip with ease


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't go with aluminum for a hull material, due to the fact that even a month in a marina with a bad electrical system could cost you the hull..


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> I wouldn't go with aluminum for a hull material, due to the fact that even a month in a marina with a bad electrical system could cost you the hull..


By bad, do you mean toxic or venomous?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't know what my perfect boat would be, but the one I've lusted after for several years is now for sale. I've seen it, touched it, seen it under sail, under full sail it is so pretty it makes your eyes water.
Anyone want to go in 50/50?
2001 Valiant Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Neither... leaky might be a good description of it though.. 


adamsaquatics said:


> By bad, do you mean toxic or venomous?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

That Valiant looks good, but the upholstery would have to be changed to suit me. 

sailingdog
The stray currents can be monitored but I wouldn't be in too many marinas with the boat I described.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but all it'd have to take is one stay in a bad marina... your boat would become the anode for the whole stinking place...


mitiempo said:


> That Valiant looks good, but the upholstery would have to be changed to suit me.
> 
> sailingdog
> The stray currents can be monitored but I wouldn't be in too many marinas with the boat I described.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

On the B.C. coast many workboats are aluminum and I don't see many dissolving. They have a very long low maintenance lifespan. With proper monitoring you always know the galvanic issues as they occur.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Yeah, but all it'd have to take is one stay in a bad marina... your boat would become the anode for the whole stinking place...


There are not many (if any) production sailboats in the US, but there are several in Europe, mostly in Holland and France. Most of the French and Dutch sailors regard the aluminum sailboat as the perfect passagemaker and if they have not more it´s because they are so expensive. But they have lots of them and the production of OVNIs (the biggest manufacturer) has increased vastly in the last years. There are a lot of old French aluminum boats without any corrosion problem, and that's a fact.

I can tell you that electric corrosion on modern production boats is not a problem anymore (if it were, they would no be so desired). I don't know technically much about the subject but talking with someone from the OVNI shipyard some years ago, I remember that he has said that had to do with improper aluminum quality and with bad electrical wiring. He said that the bad fame of the Aluminum boats comes from amateurs that use cheap and improper aluminum grade and don't have a clue of the specific needs of an electrical system on an aluminum boat.

Or on the words of *Michael Kasten* and *Jimmy Cornell*:


Jimmy Cornell's Ocean Cruising Survey, a valuable indicator of trends among world-voyaging cruisers, shows that metal boats are on the increase. A metal hull was the number-one wish of those with other hull materials. "My next boat will be metal..." was heard over and over, particularly by those who were already cruising aboard a metal boat.


It is said among dedicated blue water cruisers in the South Pacific, "50% of the boats are metal; the rest of them are from the United States...." Although it may seem so at times, this statement is fortunately not 100% true!!

In terms of cost, we usually observe that displacement is more important than length. Aluminum is the ideal material for building a lightweight boat.
.....
With correctly applied protective coatings where needed, adequate zincs, a proper electrical system, and good care over time, an aluminum boat will last indefinitely. 

Regards

Paulo​


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

For an aluminum boat to be properly wired EVERY AC & DC circuit is dual pole, breaking both positive and negative or hot and neutral in the case of AC. All underwater metals are aluminum except shaft and prop. Se this link for the description of a very good offshore cruiser in aluminum. There have been no corrosion problems in many years. It is owned by Peter Smith, inventor of the Rocna. About "Kiwi Roa"


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

mitiempo said:


> Se this link for the description of a very good offshore cruiser in aluminum. About "Kiwi Roa"


I believe it is a good boat, but has to be so ugly?

When you win that lottery of yours have a look at the Designs from this Guy:

Naval Architect and Yacht Design | | Dick Zaal Yacht Design

It is the one that made the "Contest" famous by its seaworthiness. It is one of the best designers of Aluminum boats. He designed the Atlantic series, a small production aluminium boat. They have a big defect.... I can not afford them

Atlantic


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Paulo
Yes I know of Dick Zaal and his history with Contest. I think his Northern Comfort is interesting. I wouldn't want a lifting keel and I'd certainly take advantage of aluminum by having a watertight bulkhead aft of the anchor/sail/line storage forward. At a loss of interior space however. A lot of people wouldn't find it a pretty boat though. I also know of the Atlantics you linked to - their catalog is on my desktop but I don't speak Dutch. Kiwi Roa is not my favorite, just a good example of a trouble free go anywhere cruiser in aluminum. My favorite designs are Steve Dashew's Sundeer and Deerfoot designs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

the one that sits in the photo that i have as my avatar and that is twenty one foot long and is my orginal boat that i sold to the gf then went to a 36footer then realised it was to big and swapped it for my old one plus the diffrence and am now one happy boat owner drew


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Nothing to do here but shovel snow, so I might as well dream

My perfect boat is about 32' +/- has a huge cockpit, wheel steering and an inboard. Now, if prices of the Alerion Express and J-95 would drop, I'd be in business.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The j-95 is a great and fast boat but has not properly a huge cockpit. This one has...and it's also fast:

http://www.pogostructures.com/?m=3&s=10&l=en

Do you know this one?

Now about that wheel, it is probably a bad idea on a small and fast boat.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It's not the cost of the boat, or sail inventory, I just can't seem to find 11 friends to sail it with me. Yeah, that's it...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

zz4gta said:


> It's not the cost of the boat, or sail inventory, I just can't seem to find 11 friends to sail it with me. Yeah, that's it...


If it is not the cost , buy this one (and invite me for a ride). That´s probably as fast as the one you have posted and it's made for solo (or small crew) fast sailing and cruising. It has a very nice interior.

http://www.voilesetvoiliers.com/chantier/photo/2164/ourson-rapide-voici-le-dernier-60-pieds-open-finot-conq

http://www.oursonrapide.com/home.php

http://bymnews.com/photos//thumbnails.php?album=742

http://www.segel.de/segelnachrichten-2009/aktuell/2009-07-10.html


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

For many who like Aluminum, there is a well traveled and documented boat.

S/V Hawk

I have always like these kind of boats, as well as Dashew's boats.

Evan and Beth recently received an award from one of the sailing foundations for all of their travel in high latitudes. The boat is very simple, and Evan outlines all of his thinking on how the built it and outfitted it. They are the real deal.

I have a 34' Searunner Trimaran. Center Cockpit, weight in the center, all controls and mast right there in the cockpit. True cutter rig, galley and living separate from sleeping areas. I can fix anything on the boat myself. Give's good ride and speed for cruising. Feels very secure in a blow (you are 10' from the water in the center cockpit) Sleep 6 if we need to, 4 in dedicated bunks. Designed for a couple to cruise. 6'6" draft with board down 2' with board up. Cockpit is 6'6" long, can sleep in it. 9.9 HP Outboard pushes us at 6-7 kts at 2/3 throttle, will make 4 kts in almost no breeze. Great light air boat, I sail on and off the hook all the time, rarely motor. (cost 25k and another 10k to get it where it is today)

The Searunner is a perfect boat for this part of my life. The ultimate for me is here:

Hammerhead 54 Trimaran High Performance Cruising Catamarans and Trimarans by Chris White Designs

I cannot for some reason post any photos of my boat, but there are a lot of photos in the URL below, mixed in with wireless mono's (no more wire rigging)


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

40-45' LOA
No wood topsides.
All glass construction.
large aft cabin (good sized V-Berth)
Center cockpit or pilothouse.
Sloop or Cutter
Roller reefing jibs.
Boom or mast reefing main.
Single hand capable.
Liveaboard capable (storage, electrics, etc)
Radar
Autopilot
GPS
Radar
The only wood is inside the boat.
Davits and dingy good enough for 3 adults.
Around 140K max (used ok)
Moored at a nice liveaboard slip in Lake Union, Seattle


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The Hammerhead looks like a great tri. I've always liked Chris White's Atlantic cat design. Chris White Designs Multihull Sailboats High Performance Cruising Yachts - Catamaran and Trimaran


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Roller reefing all sails?


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

Boat for surviving this scenario?

I would commandeer a carrier group and assert dominion over much of Texas. Texas has everything required to be completely independent.

With the esteem gained by my new found notoriety, I would then proceed to commandeer the finest of the surviving girls of South Beach, Southern California, and of course Texas.

The I would seek to re-populate the planet.

Have fun fishing and hunting and raiding and what-have-you. Just stay away from my fiefdom in Texas.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I can see why someone in Denver would want Texas - it has a coast.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

jmolan said:


> For many who like Aluminum, there is a well traveled and documented boat.
> 
> S/V Hawk
> 
> ...


Hawk is a Samoa 47, as you had said, a Van De Stadt design.

VAN DE STADT 47 "SAMOA" / 48 "TASMAN" (NO. 426/429)

Dutch designers are among the best, designing aluminum boats.

We have already posted a Dick Zall model, a Van De Stadt and it's unfair not to mention the other big one: Koopmans (father and son). And for the ones that think that aluminum boats are a little bit on the rough side of aesthetics, there are a beautiful one for sale in the US. A classical one:

2001 Koopmans North-Star 43 centerboard Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

And a 47, just out of the shipyard:

SimpleViewer


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I've looked at the Koopmans on Yachtworld before. It looks flawless. But I like bare aluminum - lighter, less expensive, and the first scratch doesn't hurt. I like Beth and Evan's Hawk as well - a practical go anywhere boat.


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

mitiempo said:


> Roller reefing all sails?


well, I mean boom or mast reefing for the main.

I'll correct the post, thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a photo of a Chris White-designed Hammerhead 54, which has long been one of my favorites as well.










If you don't know, he also designed a Hammerhead 34, which is a pretty nice and much more affordable boat. The H34 is only about $120,000 new as a semi-custom built boat.


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

Came accross this thread and while old found it interesting and thought I would throw my two cents in as well  
My perfect boat "tongue in cheek"

Drinks six uke 
eats four :thewave: 
sleeps two  
sailed by one  

:chaser


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

My friend says something similar about his boat, except it goes like this:

Sails SIX
Feeds FOUR
Sleeps TWO...

Drinking aboard, at least while underway, is heavily frowned upon. Alcohol reduces your night vision, makes your judgement suspect, your reflexes slower and less coordinated, and increases your risk of dehydration and seasickness.



swimnfit said:


> Came accross this thread and while old found it interesting and thought I would throw my two cents in as well
> My perfect boat "tongue in cheek"
> 
> Drinks six uke
> ...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Sailed by one:


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, with all this talk about metal boats, were I to build in metal (I probably wouldn't- I'd stick with wood). I'd go with a cupronickel hull- There's a couple out there that seem to have been problem free.

But if new: Angelique hull, balata frames and keel, wana deck, all monel fastened.  Yawl rigged with aluminum sticks- probably go a little smaller too -high 30's LOA.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The one I have just now does very nicely thank you. A New Bombay Trading Company [ Yes that is the builders name ] Explorer.

44ft Don't think I can handle anything larger in comfort. 
BIGGEST shower I have ever seen on ANY boat. Even Travis would be impressed!
Draws 5.6 with the board up.
Fairly fast for a cruiser. 
Great cockpit for Caribbean living

If the numbers come up I am not sure that I would change her for something else, just pay some one to paint her exterior which needs doing sometime soon.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

zz4gta said:


> It's not the cost of the boat, or sail inventory, I just can't seem to find 11 friends to sail it with me. Yeah, that's it...


Thanks for the wallpaper 

For me, my contessa 26 but 2-3 feet longer with a limited amount of standing headroom and a little heavier built. Strong and still easy to handle solo but with enough room that I don't feel like I am in a shoe box when below.

John

p.s I would pay good money to crew on the above boat, you can keep your ferrari, I'd settle for the keys to the above. 
The keys to a gsxr1100 and a cop free open/twisty road or the above boat, that would be a tough call, but I digress....


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

John
On the water, that is a Ferrari!


----------



## jmarquez (Apr 30, 2010)

Requirements:
- Ocean-capable
- 34 to 36 ft
- PHRF rating less than 100
- Single-handable (Main traveller in cockpit, Roller Fuller, Jib Winches Reachable from helm)
- Less than 5 ft Draft with Fixed Keel
- Teak Interior/Aft Stateroom/Nav Station/Full Galley/LP Stove & Oven/Refrigeration/AC
- Updates Electronics (AIS, Sailing Instruments, Chartplotter at Helm)
- Inverter/Charger/Battery Monitor/High-Output Alternator/2 House & Dedicated 3rd Cranking Battery)
- Laminate Performance Cruising Sails
- Head with Full Shower & Cockpit Shower/Hot & Cold Pressure Water
- Minimal Exterior Teak


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jmarquez said:


> Requirements:
> - Ocean-capable
> - 34 to 36 ft
> - PHRF rating less than 100
> ...


This is all very specific and must be part of the boat's original design IMHO. You can't really retrofit much of this.



> - Single-handable (Main traveller in cockpit, Roller Fuller, Jib Winches Reachable from helm)
> /LP Stove & Oven/Refrigeration/AC
> - Updates Electronics (AIS, Sailing Instruments, Chartplotter at Helm)
> - Inverter/Charger/Battery Monitor/High-Output Alternator/2 House & Dedicated 3rd Cranking Battery)
> - Laminate Performance Cruising Sails


Most of this stuff can be retro-fitted onto a boat to some degree...

The draft, PHRF rating and Ocean-capable are going to be the issue, since most cruising boats in this size range aren't going to rate all that well.

For instance, the J/35 fails several of the requirements like draft, aft cabin, etc.

All boats are compromises, and you will probably have to give something up to get a boat that satisfies most of your requirements.

You'd also be far better off starting your own thread on this topic... If you haven't, I highly recommend you read the POST in my signature to help you get the most out of sailnet.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

jmarquez said:


> Requirements:
> - Ocean-capable
> - 34 to 36 ft
> - PHRF rating less than 100
> ...


Like this one?

RM YACHTS | RM 1060

The previous model is a favorite among young French long distance cruisers. That's a bluewater boat with lot of transats and probably circumnavigations.
RM YACHTS | RM 1050

I now that this boat has 1.6 draft and that works with so little because it is a sharp twinkeel. For having the same performance with a normal keel it is nedeed 1.9 draft. If you have really a nead for less than 1.5, you will need a boat with a lifting keel, or you will not have a boat with a very good performance to windward.

Regards

Paulo


----------

